# Convert 120v wiring to 12v wiring



## cobra50 (Aug 12, 2009)

Got a call from a HO today wanting a price to change out his 120v floods landscape Lts to 12V floods. The existing wiring was installed 5 yrs ago during a reno...2 runs of 14/2 uf:no: (he thinks)130' to last fixture... 9 fixtures total. Has anyone ever converted existing UF for LV fixtures? I have an appointment tomorrow.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

just give em a price on putting in brand new lights and wire. if they don't like it, leave em a mexican waffle while they aren't looking.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

At that distance it will never work with the existing uf.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Hmmmmm. 12 volts...... 130 feet...... 9 lights........ 14 AWG...........


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Hmmmmm. 12 volts...... 130 feet...... 9 lights........ 14 AWG...........


Yep, me too.

Chris


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

LED will take care of VD

Or, install the xformers at the light locations


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

220/221 said:


> LED will take care of VD
> 
> Or, install the xformers at the light locations


12X12 PVC boxes work great for direct burial transformers..


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> 12X12 PVC boxes work great for direct burial transformers..


No Scotchcoat?:laughing:


----------



## pesdfw (Jun 23, 2010)

You should run new wire and break the lights up in to 3 zones so you don't have the voltage drop problem.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> No Scotchcoat?:laughing:


Of course there is anytime wire nuts are involved.. :thumbup:


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Arn't the scotchcoat jokes getting old already?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jza said:


> Arn't the scotchcoat jokes getting old already?



Nope.:no:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

jza said:


> Arn't the scotchcoat jokes getting old already?


Nope.. they never get old and who is telling you to read them..


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

jza said:


> Arn't the scotchcoat jokes getting old already?


 i thought so at one time but no they are a classic and here to stay


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> 12X12 PVC boxes work great for direct burial transformers..


 direct burial xfmrs was that part of the whole s.c. triology


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

ampman said:


> direct burial xfmrs was that part of the whole s.c. triology


No.. I have never mentioned the transformers before tonight. 

But those PVC boxes really do work well protecting the transformer from rabid landscapers. :thumbup:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

40 meter , 2.5mm², 12 volts, 162 watts { 18 watts per luminaire } , it will work ??? not marche here 

If you are serious you will need 50mm² conductor for that distance to keep the voltage drop to least amount. that add up alot of €€€ { Euros } plus need supersized underground rated polairs connectors again more Euros .,,,

Go with LED or puck a indivual transfomer at each location either way it will work fine.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

cobra50 said:


> Got a call from a HO today wanting a price to change out his 120v floods landscape Lts to 12V floods. The existing wiring was installed 5 yrs ago during a reno...2 runs of 14/2 uf:no: (he thinks)130' to last fixture... 9 fixtures total. Has anyone ever converted existing UF for LV fixtures? I have an appointment tomorrow.


Try using the original setup and see if it works, if not:
1 transformer in the middle, run new cable 25 to 30 feet towards the ends.
1 transformer at each end running toward the middle 25 to 30' with new cable.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Most l/v landscaping floods are MR-16 50w 12v
Nine would be 37.5 amps..


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

You can try 24 volts b&b style for the far lights and use a seperate 12 volt w/ new wiring for the near lights. A 12/24 volt ta and use the ground on your 14/2 as a common,like a three wire feed, might work. I did something like this way back when cause I did'nt feel like digging. As an experiment it ended up working.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

You can also use a perma post and stash a wac 50 watt transformer at each location.


----------



## cobra50 (Aug 12, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> You can also use a perma post and stash a wac 50 watt transformer at each location.


Thanks Shockdoc...I checked the job out and that is the best way to price it up because of the way they layed out the existing wiring. I'm going with 75w ta at each post... have 4-40' palms,and 5-20'


----------



## M22 (Jul 31, 2010)

Anytime you have a project like this, just inform them that the manufacturer of the fixtures requires new wiring with special connectors be installed for the extended warranty, and then add an extra 1 year warranty to the product.... takes away his objections. And recommend LED's.


----------

